

Ask HN: What's your favorite exit strategy from a webapp - zarroba

I'm implementing the exit strategy for a web app so a user can export all his data from the service and move on.<p>I've seen some apps provide a way to do this via an API, a XML file.. even a dump from the DB.<p>If you were to export your data from a web app what would you prefer?<p>note: the app is an enterprise-level CRM solution.
======
amarcus
Why not all the above?

You can hack up a quick library (or find one online) that will take the output
of a query and output in the selected format.

Not sure what framework/language you are using but, something like this can be
very easily done using PHPs inbuilt functions (ie: get from db and store in
array..then output array as XML or JSON etc...).

------
dexcs
Open Source as many parts as possible and provide private data to your
customers. I think the data format is less important than good documentation
of how to use it again.

~~~
zarroba
Thanks for your reply. Haven't thought about providing documentation about
that, just adding an option to do it. I don't mind to write tutorials on how
to export the client's data to competing services...

